# WTS: River Country 1 Person trekking pole tent



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I had originally bought this for a backpack hunt on the Nebo this year, but due to the early snow, it turned into a car camp instead. I've only used this tent once; sleeping in it overnight in my backyard to try it out. Before packing up my gear, I treated it with a green can of Kiwi camp dry. So ill call this thing, "Used - like new".

Retail on amazon is $38.95, 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GY22398/

*Asking for $30 *since I already spent the money treating the tent for water repellency.

See attached pictures for details. What you see is what you get. Tent is complete, you provide your own trekking poles.


----------

